# Another Try at Kit-less



## 1dweeb (Apr 11, 2010)

I took another stab at making a kit-less pen and I must say everything went much smoother this time.  I am not very good with pictures but you can probably get an idea of where I am at with these shots. In all this is my 4th attempt and I do enjoy the challenge.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice! Looks like a very light pen.


----------



## Kevintyler (Apr 11, 2010)

At least you keep trying, maybe they will start looking better with time.

Kevin


----------



## RAdams (Apr 11, 2010)

I have alot of catching up to do to even get close! Nice work! Keep it up my friend! Like the pros have been telling us, focus on function for now, the style will come later!


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 11, 2010)

Wayne, From what I can see, it looks like the pen would flow together better if you didn't round over the lower body so much where it meets the cap and watch the gap where the section meets the threads.

If you ever want to grab your stuff and come over and play awhile on some ideas, just hollar.


----------



## fernhills (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like you are coming along fine, a lot faster and further then i am.  I got some pieces i am working on sitting on my work table. As i am working on something else i ponder and think, whats next.  Carl


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments...

George, 
I may take you up on the offer one of these days and come see you. The gap where the Nib meets the threaded body is there because the threads stop on the Nib housing. I am trying to get a die that will allow me to cut the threads up higher on the sleeve. I tried to get the cap to seat down over the rounded body area by countersinking the inside of the cap. It does seal okay it just doesn't quite flow yet as you noticed. All in all the challenge is rewarding. I am having to think more than just shaping the stock to a set of bushings and assembling a kit pen.

Wayne


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 12, 2010)

1dweeb said:


> Thanks for all the comments...
> 
> George,
> I may take you up on the offer one of these days and come see you. The gap where the Nib meets the threaded body is there because the threads stop on the Nib housing. *I am trying to get a die that will allow me to cut the threads up higher on the sleeve.* I tried to get the cap to seat down over the rounded body area by countersinking the inside of the cap. It does seal okay it just doesn't quite flow yet as you noticed. All in all the challenge is rewarding. I am having to think more than just shaping the stock to a set of bushings and assembling a kit pen.
> ...


Hold up on that idea, there's a lot better solution that works great and makes the pen look a lot better. I'll send a PM


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks pretty good to me.  You need a clip and a centerband on the cap would look good..I like a bit of metal, or a lot.  If you chuck that nib section, you can use a parting tool and reduce the collar above the threads.  This will allow the nib to screw in all the way.  From what I gather what you are saying, the threads don't go all the way to the shoulder of the nib section, so you have to either extend the threads or reduce the material size in the unthreaded portion.  Removing material is the fastest way.  You can also remove the first couple threads inside the pen, it will do the same thing.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 12, 2010)

Good job!  I agree with Jeff on the threading.  Remember Krone wasn't built in a day!


----------



## RAdams (Apr 13, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> It looks pretty good to me. You need a clip and a centerband on the cap would look good..I like a bit of metal, or a lot. If you chuck that nib section, you can use a parting tool and reduce the collar above the threads. This will allow the nib to screw in all the way. From what I gather what you are saying, the threads don't go all the way to the shoulder of the nib section, so you have to either extend the threads or reduce the material size in the unthreaded portion. Removing material is the fastest way. You can also remove the first couple threads inside the pen, it will do the same thing.


 



Thanks for the tips Jeff! I encountered this problem the other day and now i have a solution! :biggrin: I am still trying.. slowly but surely!


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Jeff for the great ideas. I may try to work on another one this coming weekend.

Thanks to all who have posted for support and helpful suggestions. I have read a lot of posts here in the archives and don't mind sharing some of my trials so that others can gain from my mistakes or triumphs. As there are many different experience levels of turners on this site it seems there is always some very helpful information coming out of these discussions. Thanks again to all.


----------

